# Hi!



## h.b.234 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi. I just became a grandma! Our young mouse turned out to be pregnant! We have 7 babies but we are very worried...they are 10 days old today and one keeps wriggling out of the nest. Mum keeps putting it back, but baby has bloodied swolen paw and lower part of limb. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

are you using any cotton wool type bedding. :?: Tiny fibres get wrapped round baby soft limbs,cutting in and eventually causing loss of limb.They open their eyes at around 10 days so increased activity is normal.


----------



## h.b.234 (Apr 25, 2014)

No we are using soft tissue to avoid any such issue. Not sure if eyes are open, was concentrating on leg and trying to be quick so mum didn't disown it.


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm sorry to be the one say this but maybe It'd be better if you cull your bub, it wont suffer any longer and if you let it grow more, he will probably have a very bad quality of life...

____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Check my mice breeding project! http://prfmb.blogspot.com/


----------



## h.b.234 (Apr 25, 2014)

That's what I feared. Thanks.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Do you know how to? I can give you a way that is hane just PM me.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

How bad is it? Is the leg nearly completely torn off or just the foot? Depending on how bad I'd look into giving it a chance. Always remember quality life over quantity of life so by all means end it's suffering if one must but do not jump to this. 
Some labs use to clip mice feet to differentiate them and the mice still lived but theres not much quality in a lab. Hope everything turned out :|


----------



## h.b.234 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi, thanks people who answered. On closer inspection with magnifying glass babe had hair wrapped round its body. We have removed it ( my hands are still shaking) and I think the swolen discoloured foot/ lower limb is a result of poor blood supply. I will see how it is later, before I make any decisions, but the baby is very active which is a good sign.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

damaged baby mice recover incredibly well.This doe lost a front and back foot as well as half her tail to an over zealous mother.








she now has a litter of her own.Another belief is that it's a hereditary trait but that isn't my experience








and this one suffered the same fate to a lug


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Never had a over-grooming mother yet -touch-wood-


----------

